# Living here but not working!



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

hi all
im new to this site. my husband and i moved here in september and have settled in fantasticaly. the problem im having is, because i do not work, im finding it difficult to make new friends. the reason we decided for me not to work is mainly because we are trying for a baby so didnt think it would be fair to start a job hoping that i wouldnt be there that long.
is there anyone else here not working and trying to find things here to do during the day?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

becks said:


> hi all
> im new to this site. my husband and i moved here in september and have settled in fantasticaly. the problem im having is, because i do not work, im finding it difficult to make new friends. the reason we decided for me not to work is mainly because we are trying for a baby so didnt think it would be fair to start a job hoping that i wouldnt be there that long.
> is there anyone else here not working and trying to find things here to do during the day?


You should post your age (I know ladies are all 21) but it may help you find someone in at least the same bracket. We have a Facebook forum and one of the wives on there is also in the same predicament or you could post a PM to stevieboy1980 and he'll no doubt pass it on to his better half.

They also live in the Marina.

Search this site for the Facebook thread and the link is on the second page.

HTH


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

ha ha so so funny. the wife on the fb forum is me! ha small world, and steve is mu hubby. thank you though.






crazymazy1980 said:


> You should post your age (I know ladies are all 21) but it may help you find someone in at least the same bracket. We have a Facebook forum and one of the wives on there is also in the same predicament or you could post a PM to stevieboy1980 and he'll no doubt pass it on to his better half.
> 
> They also live in the Marina.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

becks said:


> ha ha so so funny. the wife on the fb forum is me! ha small world, and steve is mu hubby. thank you though.


Never even occurred to me that you would be the same person. You two coming out on Thursday night then?


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

not sure about thursday to be honest, we should though. i really need to start meeting people.





crazymazy1980 said:


> Never even occurred to me that you would be the same person. You two coming out on Thursday night then?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

becks said:


> not sure about thursday to be honest, we should though. i really need to start meeting people.


Yes you do, some people work shifts so will be available to do things during the day - even if it's just meeting up for coffee and a bit of human interaction. Plus if more wives couples come out then the more likely you'll be able to strike up friendships.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

becks said:


> not sure about thursday to be honest, we should though. i really need to start meeting people.


Hey

You should make an effort to come out on Thursday. Some of us girls will be going out on Friday (guys are cordially not invited!) and that might be something to do! If you come out, ask around for me and I'll let you know what we've got planned! Alternatively, I'm on Stevie's FB - ask him who Maz25 is and then just send me a msg through FB!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

becks said:


> hi all
> im new to this site. my husband and i moved here in september and have settled in fantasticaly. the problem im having is, because i do not work, im finding it difficult to make new friends. the reason we decided for me not to work is mainly because we are trying for a baby so didnt think it would be fair to start a job hoping that i wouldnt be there that long.
> is there anyone else here not working and trying to find things here to do during the day?



Well I appear to be working 70 hours a week at the moment so I really wish I had more time on my hands. 

Take a look in Time Out as there are numerous events listed in there. Art galleries, exhibitions, book clubs (a good way to get to know like-minded people) and heaps of classes (all sports, art, cookery etc). As the weather cools down you will also have the time to walk around certain areas to explore. For example;

Bastikiya - an older part of town by the Creek with a museum and several galleries
Karama - lots of cheap fake brands (if you like that kind of thing) as well a numerous electronics
Deira - the old souks & markets and walks along the Creek where the dhows unload.

Have fun! 

-


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

becks said:


> hi all
> im new to this site. my husband and i moved here in september and have settled in fantasticaly. the problem im having is, because i do not work, im finding it difficult to make new friends. the reason we decided for me not to work is mainly because we are trying for a baby so didnt think it would be fair to start a job hoping that i wouldnt be there that long.
> is there anyone else here not working and trying to find things here to do during the day?


Have you thought of looking for part or full-time work at one of the British pre-schools? That way once the kid is born you'd be able to take it to work with you and still meet some people.


----------



## Lama (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, I moved here with my husband in Sept. too and i am currently looking for work. Until that happens, day times could get really lonely and I totally understand how you feel. I joined the gym next to where i live and i walk there almost everyday. This could be a good place to kill time and meet other women that are not working and have a lot of free time in the day time . I am planning to volunteer in one of the animal shelters here as well. 

I am not sure of how many women in this forum are not working as i am new here, but it would be a great idea for all of us to meet and take it from there.




becks said:


> hi all
> im new to this site. my husband and i moved here in september and have settled in fantasticaly. the problem im having is, because i do not work, im finding it difficult to make new friends. the reason we decided for me not to work is mainly because we are trying for a baby so didnt think it would be fair to start a job hoping that i wouldnt be there that long.
> is there anyone else here not working and trying to find things here to do during the day?


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm coming over at christmas and will not be working.

Is there a website we can contact other gals.

I have three smallies under two but would really like to also meet girls with no kiddies as all the baby talk can send me gaga!


----------

